

On Self-Promotion - adamhowell
http://www.zeldman.com/2009/11/24/on-self-promotion/

======
SlyShy
Yeah, quality speaks for itself, and people are generally good at identifying
quality when they see it. The trick to promoting your product isn't to try and
convince people of its high quality, but just to get people to look at the
product and judge the quality for themselves.

Saying "I wrote an awesome program recently" when you've only written a decent
program makes people think you are dishonest. Better is just to say "I wrote a
program recently".

~~~
jackchristopher
> _Saying "I wrote an awesome program recently" ... makes people think your
> dishonest._

Not only that, but it's an insult to my intelligence. That's no biggy to me in
itself, but it's not a sign of something good either. To me, a self
promotional sentence like that implies you think I can't evaluate your work
myself. Apparently you thought I had no thought of my own to add.

I want to say subtly and civility is on the decline (particularly online) but
I doubt that narrative. But I can't deny that it sometimes feels that that's
true.

------
martian
This is one of several ways to do self-promotion. Zeldman is one of those who
curates projects and links to other sites. But for every curator, there are
dozens of artists.

I work mainly in the data visualization realm, where sites like FlowingData
and DataVisualization.ch act as curators. They have solid brands, sure, and
everyone knows them, but there are so many other designers, artists, hackers,
etc that form the base community from which those sites pull their content.

Zeldman is right that there are a lot of spammy linkrolls and Twitter feeds
that simply link/retweet without adding additional value. Frankly, we could
use less of those, and more people with original thoughts to add to the
conversation. So I have to disagree with this point of Zeldman's article and
say instead: curate if you must, but be sure you're adding value to the
conversation.

~~~
sosuke
adding value to the conversation is how I always measure whether or not to
make any comment or self-promotion at all. the discussion needs to relate in
some way, technical or otherwise, to my product for me to try and do any self-
promotion in a given discussion

